# Need help



## kunal grover (May 28, 2012)

I was thinking of buying a digital camera as cheap as possible
The only reason for this although I am satisfied by my N73 phone camera I want a camera which can do HD video recording and most important shoot RAW files as I am really impressed by this format
My budget is nearly 5k  
i know it is not possible in this budget so I was considering the CHDK
I wanted to know cameras in this range if they support RAW format natively or please suggest good canon cameras supporting the CHDK


----------



## nac (May 28, 2012)

A800 is the cheapest but doesn't shoot HD video
A1200/2200/2300/2400 shoots HD video but no CHDK
A3300 shoots HD and CHDK available but it's not under your budget.


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2012)

get at least canon A3300 ...its a great cam at that price


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 28, 2012)

A3200 is pretty good for 5.8k Buy Canon PowerShot A3200 (Silver) Digital Camera at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Nearly same specs as A3300. I've used it for a short period of time... You can see some shots here Canon A3200 - a set on Flickr


----------



## kunal grover (May 29, 2012)

Does A3200 support CHDK?
and no cheap cameras with native RAW suport?


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2012)

No CHDK yet... No raw support too...


----------



## aroraanant (May 31, 2012)

I suggest you to get A3200


----------

